# Installed Some DC



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I finished up a small section of DC that I started to install last weekend. My main objective behind this project was to hook up my cyclone directly to my oscillating sander since I use it quite often, as well as hook up good collection for my new miter saw station. I decided to hook up another port that will connect to my ROS & 1/4 sheet sanders. I haven't used it much, but when I tested it on the miter saw by cutting some 2" thick laminated MDF it did great. You could even see the dust being sucked directly up.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking good - looks expensive?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

new2woodwrk said:


> Looking good - looks expensive?


After 3 trips to Grizzly, I ended up spending about $80. I had a few things leftover as well.

Mark


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Burb said:


> After 3 trips to Grizzly, I ended up spending about $80. I had a few things leftover as well.
> 
> Mark


That's not too bad- looks more expensive with all the connectors, gates, clamps and connectors

Thanks for the info - still working mine out - seems like this going to be a long project for me LOL


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

This is my first attempt at any type of fixed DC. If I ever upgrade my DC unit, I may put in some more. Until then, everything else is on wheels and gets connected with the 2nd flex line.


----------

